# Ford fusion for Uber?



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

So today I went looking for cars at an auction that will be held on Saturday. Blokcharity if you live in LA area. Most of them are 100k miles plus with some decent cars sprinkled. One of the cars I'm interested is an 07 fusion with 130k miles. The current asking price is 4,300 and it will probably sell for 3,400 at the auction. 

Unfortunately I can't test drive it but from basic visual inspection it seems like a good car. Does anyone own a fusion of that era and are they decent? A couple of other fusions they had at the auction seem to have a jerky transmission.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Thats obscenely overpriced

Check a *GSA* auction they got tons of small fords and stuff


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

the V6 has a major issue with the Thermostat / Water Pump and it's insanely expensive to replace since you almost have to remove the engine to get to it . I found a few cheap v6 Lincoln MKZ ((same as the fusion) for sale for under $2k but needed that repair after looking into the complexity of the repair I passed on it . You should be able to pull the vin and see if it's had that repair (even if it did it might not show up on car report)



Adieu said:


> Thats obscenely overpriced
> 
> Check a *GSA* auction they got tons of small fords and stuff


I don't think $3,400-$4,300 for an 07 Fusion is "obscenely overpriced" it's not a bad price and it's not a great price pretty standard pricing for one of those .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> the V6 has a major issue with the Thermostat / Water Pump and it's insanely expensive to replace since you almost have to remove the engine to get to it . I found a few cheap v6 Lincoln MKZ ((same as the fusion) for sale for under $2k but needed that repair after looking into the complexity of the repair I passed on it . You should be able to pull the vin and see if it's had that repair (even if it did it might not show up on car report)
> 
> I don't think $3,400-$4,300 for an 07 Fusion is "obscenely overpriced" it's not a bad price and it's not a great price pretty standard pricing for one of those .


For auction with limited access? Horrible


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> For auction with limited access? Horrible


Guess you're right , I was off on the fusion values but I'd probably never buy a fusion lol

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-fusion/6222376357.html

I'd say if it's a V6 and you cant even look at it $2000 MAX


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Too late. I bought it this morning for $3300 with all the fees included. I'm gonna have it inspected on Monday and if it has any issues I'm gonna return it for $150 fee.

Do you guys recommend I go to any certified mechanic or for dealer for inspection?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

saucy05 said:


> Too late. I bought it this morning for $3300 with all the fees included. I'm gonna have it inspected on Monday and if it has any issues I'm gonna return it for $150 fee.
> 
> Do you guys recommend I go to any certified mechanic or for dealer for inspection?


You an take it to a Ford Mechanic and have them do a pre purchaser inspection most places charge $50-$100 for that

What fusion model is it and what engine ? how many miles ? leather ? awd or Fwd?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

http://m.blokauto.com/vehicle/6240185

Honestly I did not care for any features as long as the car was free of major defects.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

saucy05 said:


> http://m.blokauto.com/vehicle/6240185
> 
> Honestly I did not care for any features as long as the car was free of major defects.


Just matters when you're thinking about value , looks like a nice clean car and luckily isn't the V6 . I think $3,300 is a fair price if it's in good mechanical shape


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good auction for motorcycles (California)?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Does anyone know of a good auction for motorcycles (California)?


for uber?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Does anyone know of a good auction for motorcycles (California)?


Was under impression nobody bothered with nonsense like paperwork and registration and just sold em straight up stolen and undocumented...since a good motorcycle aint possible to pull over


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

pacifico said:


> for uber?


I was actually thinking about ditching Uber and doing postmates on a Vespa. But then realized this job ain't worth losing a limb for.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> I was actually thinking about ditching Uber and doing postmates on a Vespa. But then realized this job ain't worth losing a limb for.


Get an HB-style lifted 3/4 ton with wheel spikes and bumper guard rails


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

you want a cheap car to do uber. since LA allows cars as old as 2002, i would say go 2003, or 2004, this way it's the cheapest and you can still get a good year or 2 out of it, and make some decent money. junk the car afterwards, or donate to get a nice tax deduction.

for that cheap of a price, you want to get something that's maintained pretty well. I use carfax use car to help me find one

2006 Chrysler 300. 98000 miles for $5288
https://www.carfax.com/search#vdp=2C3LA43R26H172194

Buick regal, $4000 w/ 62,780 miles
https://www.carfax.com/search#vdp=2G4WB52K831253099

Mercury Sable w/ 119,558 miles $4000
https://www.carfax.com/search#vdp=1MEFM55S44A617972

hell, you can go uberxl for around the same price

nissan quest w/ 132,751 miles $5000
https://www.carfax.com/search#vdp=5N1BV28U25N101785

ford freestar sel w/ 119,847 miles, $5000
https://www.carfax.com/search#vdp=2FMDA52204BA57924


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> you want a cheap car to do uber. since LA allows cars as old as 2002, i would say go 2003, or 2004, this way it's the cheapest and you can still get a good year or 2 out of it, and make some decent money. junk the car afterwards, or donate to get a nice tax deduction.
> 
> for that cheap of a price, you want to get something that's maintained pretty well. I use carfax use car to help me find one
> 
> ...


Why buy cars from a dealer? Cut the middleman out and grab one yourself from the source. Auctions. Honestly some of the cars you listed could be bought for half the price at auctions. The catch being you are taking a gamble since you can't test drive them.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Thats obscenely overpriced
> 
> Check a *GSA* auction they got tons of small fords and stuff


Can EVERYONE bid on gsa auctions? Isn't the dealer license required?


----------



## Dina Medina Urutia (Aug 2, 2017)

saucy05 said:


> Too late. I bought it this morning for $3300 with all the fees included. I'm gonna have it inspected on Monday and if it has any issues I'm gonna return it for $150 fee.
> 
> Do you guys recommend I go to any certified mechanic or for dealer for inspection?


I would take it to any Uber certified
garage, Uber certified mechanic for a fee, or
Also, the Uber partners Greenlight Hub in Aurora, CO off of 45th Peoria St. They do same day car inspections. It wasn't that long ago, am still quite sure they are still offered and performed there.... About the fee, while my car was black


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

saucy05 how's the fusion working out do far?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

azndriver87 said:


> you want a cheap car to do uber. since LA allows cars as old as 2002, i would say go 2003, or 2004, this way it's the cheapest and you can still get a good year or 2 out of it, and make some decent money. junk the car afterwards, or donate to get a nice tax deduction.
> 
> for that cheap of a price, you want to get something that's maintained pretty well. I use carfax use car to help me find one
> 
> ...


ALL horrible deals.

And you need 2005+ (now) so 2006 to do Lyft...an important option to fall back on & lyft DF alone is verrry valuable already.

Both of your examples of XLs are horribly overpriced junk.



Leonard818 said:


> Can EVERYONE bid on gsa auctions? Isn't the dealer license required?


Everyone.

Its not for dealers. Its government anti-waste and anti-corruption rules overlapping....they MUST make an effort to sell off stuff they no longer use, but have to sell it open to the public to avoid graft and favoritism in exchange for kickbacks.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Pros and cons for that era saucy05 :

- Passengers like the back legroom
- Good seats for the driver
- The car's turning radius is shit
- gas mileage is OK but you could do better depending on what's available
- It's rumored that those transmissions aren't meant to last beyond 150,000 miles
- Decent in the snow, probably because of its weight

Three quirks: 
- The headlights are changed from an access panel under the wheelwell. Don't ask me why.
- The back taillight housings are prone to busting and cracking
- Every Fusion seems to have the hand pulls above the doors lose their springs, meaning a floppy handgrabber.

The newer model "sharknose" Fusions seem much more refined.

At $3,500, the price is definitely right for the car. Hope it's the I-4 versus the V6 for gas mileage, but don't expect it to be able to get out of its own way on the freeway.

azndriver87 don't get that old Chrysler 300 , that's not worth it for this gig


----------

